
Trump's cybersecurity tsar Giuliani hacked, passwords leaked - aashishkoirala
https://www.scmagazine.com/giuliani-and-top-trump-white-house-officials-hacked-passwords-leaked/article/632676/
======
geoffpado
[https://www.channel4.com/news/trump-cyber-tsar-giuliani-
amon...](https://www.channel4.com/news/trump-cyber-tsar-giuliani-among-
swathes-of-hacked-top-appointees)

Original investigative report that the linked article mentions. This version
gives some more information, including that the leaked passwords were from
mass breaches like those from LinkedIn and MySpace, not targeted attacks.

Unfortunately, it's still light on details as to which accounts may have
reused passwords, whether the passwords in question were _still_ in use, etc.
This would be interesting to know from a "which staffers know what they're
doing and which don't" point.

~~~
jaclaz
Thanks for the channel 4 link.

The (scarce) details are anyway enough to understand how essentially it is
clickbait, in those massive hacks millions of passwords were found, it is not
so improbable that they affected also some of the now appointed people.

As you pointed out without knowing if those people still use those leaked
passwords for _some_ accounts they may have _somewhere_ the article is
essentially non-news.

I am a bit surprised that Troy Hunt _somehow_ gave such "alarming" statements
of purely speculative nature, in a nutshell:

let's say that ... and if ... and if ... potentially we have a problem ...

